# Performance Injen air intake for 2013-2014 Sentra



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

* To admins. Looks like we need a folder for Nissan Sentra B17 (7th gen 2013-2014).

Injen finally released their Injen® - SP Series Short Ram Intake System for 2013-2014 Nissan Sentra models.
Performance modifications are very popular among Sentra enthusiasts. 
So if you were looking to get a better output with no harm to your engine - this product will be a good solution.

The increased airflow and velocity results in more power, increased acceleration and better fuel economy. 

- Street Legal in all States. 
- Up to 10.1 HP and 10.8 ft.lbs TQ Gain.
- Direct fit with no serious modifications.

Check prices and see other details here: http://www.carid.com/2013-nissan-sentra-air-intakes/injen-air-intake-25728282.html

We also have them for other models.

Injen® - SP Series Short Ram Intake System




Now question. Black or polished?


----------

